# Acer 5251 laptop recovery problem



## blestmom (Mar 17, 2008)

My Acer Aspire 5251-1513 lap suddenly froze. It would load the Windows 7 logo, then go a screen that said it had a problem launching Windows, and it gave me 2 options: Start Launch Repair or Start Normally. I tried the Launch Repair first, but it froze on a black screen for the longest time. So then I tried the Start Normally option, but it brought me back to the same 2 options. 

I went to the sticky here about Laptop Recovery Instruction, and did "ALT" and "F10." This is where I am having a problem, as the Acer eRecovery Management screen loads, with the message "Please wait a moment" with the blue circle thing going, but it's been stuck here for about 1/2 hour, and nothing is happening.

I did make recovery CD's when I first got the laptop...3 recovery disks and 1 drivers/applications disk. I couldn't get those to start either, trying to launch from DVD/RAM.

Any ideas? Thank for any help/suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

When you say you couldn't get the CD's to start do you mean you experienced the same lockup, the CDs couldn't be read during the restore process or you couldn't boot from the CDs?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


----------



## blestmom (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sorry if I was unclear. I'll try again. 

After trying the "ALT" "F10" function, and having the Acer eRecovery Management screen load, with the message "Please wait a moment" with the blue circle thing going for 1/2 hour with nothing happening, I shut everything off, and then inserted the recovery disk I had made when I first got the computer. 

I set the computer to "Load from DVD/RAM," and again it would bring me to the Acer eRecovery Management screen, and I would get the same "Please wait a moment" message and blue circle thing, and just hanging there. So it doesn't appear to be reading the recovery disk.

I hope that answered your question. Please let me know if I need to explain differently/further. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## blestmom (Mar 17, 2008)

dai said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


Thank you for that suggestion. The problem for me seems to be at #3...

"_3.Once eRecovery has loaded, click “Restore to Factory Default Settings”_"

The problem is, it never loads. It just sits at the "Please wait a moment" screen, going round and round.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

have you upgraded xp sp's since making the recovery disks


----------



## blestmom (Mar 17, 2008)

dai said:


> d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive
> 
> Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.
> 
> have you upgraded xp sp's since making the recovery disks


I apologize for the delay. I was awaiting the System Restore and Recovery disks from Acer, as they thought perhaps the ones I had made myself when I got the computer were faulty. 

I don't mean to sound like dunce, but I don't know how to run the diagnostic utility on the h/drive that you suggest. I can't download anything as I can't get the computer to boot. Does that make sense?

I tried today to use the Acer company System Restore disk. Per their instructions, I changed the boot option (pressing "F2" at startup) to the boot option of DVD-RAM. Then I rebooted the computer.

I got the screen with the "Windows is loading files" and the white bar underneath. When it finished, it went to the Acer eRecovery Management screen, with the message "Please Wait a Moment..." and the blue circle going round and round. And it froze there for about an hour.

So...still no Windows booting for me. I have the 3 Recovery disks from Acer as well, but I'm not getting any prompts from eRecovery...just the blue circle and "wait." 

Does this sound like something I may have to send the computer in to be repaired for? 

Thank you for any assistance. It is much appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you check the hard drive


----------



## blestmom (Mar 17, 2008)

dai said:


> did you check the hard drive


How do I check the hard drive, if I can't get anything to load on the computer? I really don't mean to be a problem, but I don't understand. I can't access my start menu, anything, etc. 

I did click on the link you suggested, but I'm not clear on what to do.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you download the iso of the utility

you burn it to disk as a iso

The Official ImgBurn Website

you then boot from the disk which runs before anything comes in


----------



## blestmom (Mar 17, 2008)

dai said:


> you download the iso of the utility
> 
> you burn it to disk as a iso
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will give that a try. Much appreciated.


----------



## blestmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, I ran the Hitachi Drive Fitness Test, as I believe the Acer harddrive is a Toshiba 10064, and supposedly there isn't a diagnostic tool for that? So it was recommended I run the Hitachi DFT.

I did that, and after about 1/2 hour this was the result:

"Toshiba MK2565GSX - Problem detected on a non Hitachi disk drive. Please contact your HDD supplier for additional support. Disposition Code = 0x70"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this one was solved here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...o-with-the-hard-drive-wiped-clean-544219.html


----------

